# 1980 datsun 200sx



## tinmanheath (Aug 8, 2015)

Sorry its an old photo...it was mint.. new paint and rims. sweet sound system too. Removable glass sunroof.. 5 speed.. disc brakes all around. Great little car.. i loved it.


----------

